# Applying polycrylic in low temps?



## thewayiseethings (Aug 21, 2012)

I had difficulty matching my stain which delayed my project by a couple of weeks. Its stained, but the temps took a nose-dive on Friday. Now I think we are heading into winter truly. As a condo dweller, I have two options; I can add the finish in the dining room of my 1000sf home or complete it in the unheated garage. At best today the temps in the garage will be upper 40’s. Can I get it done at that temp? What will my drying times between coats look like? I hate to not protect the finish between now and the spring and I MUST get my garage back for the snow season.


I’m using MW Polycrylic brush-on application over both the finished top and the painted body of the cabinet. I could probably wait til spring to do the cabinet since I used inslx paint. It seems pretty durable.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You would think they would have a temperature range in the instructions. I guess there wasn't room because of the hazzard warnings. I wouldn't use the finish below 55 degrees and that would be for something with a flat surface that runs wouldn't be a problem. You could use an oil based poly at lower temperatures but the drying times would have to be extended to where it might not be worth it. Since you already have the polycrylic I would lay down some dropcloth and finish it in the condo.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can apply in temps below 55 degrees, but apply thin. Make sure the contents are stirred well...don't shake. It will take longer to dry, could be several hours. Try to arrange for ventilation. The sheen may dry somewhat shinier. Try to keep the dust level down.








 







.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

It shouldn't take much to get the garage a little warmer with one of those small space heaters. Waterbornes dry fairly quickly, I think I'd try to warn the garage up slightly. You probably don't want to do it in the dining room. Even waterborne finishes have compounds that aren't healthy.


----------



## thewayiseethings (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I've decided to put off the top coat until the spring. This means I will spend $44 on a tempered glass protector to put on top. Will I have any problems with the stain I just applied if I don't add the top coat for several months?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

thewayiseethings said:


> Thanks everyone. I've decided to put off the top coat until the spring. This means I will spend $44 on a tempered glass protector to put on top. Will I have any problems with the stain I just applied if I don't add the top coat for several months?


 Just a little water on your project can bleed the stain enough show a mark. I would at least put one coat of polycrylic on to seal it.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree with Steve and would get some protection on it now. If you don't have a space heater for your garage, I'd put the drop cloth in the condo and finish it there. I finish with polyacrylic all the time in my basement and the fumes are short lived and not that offensive. Pick a warmer day, crack a widow or two and vent with a fan.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I also agree with putting something on it now....waiting lets Murphy's Law take over.


----------

